# Sight seeing route needed from Calais to Agde



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

I am looking for a route from Calais to Agde avoiding toll roads and Paris with plenty of sightseeing and campsites. We are setting off at the beginning of May and allowed ourselves 4 weeks to get to Agde.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Then you need this:
http://www.france-voyage.com/en/

Click on itineraries at the top....put in start (calais( and finish (agde) and all your interests together with length of trip....job done! :lol:


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We use the following route as it avoids peages except for a €2.90 short section that gets us through and out of Rouen.

Calais down to Abbeyville and on A28 to Rouen (free). 
Rouen on A13 (aforementioned peage) onto A154 (free) to N154 down to Evereux, Dreux and on to Chartres. Chartres on the N154 to Orleans

Just before entering Orleans take the D960 towards Gien and on towards Nevers and Moulin. Then the D2009 to Gannet and on to the A75 all the way down to Just short of Agde


There are literally hundreds of places to stop on the way. Chartres has a lovely camp site, well worth a day or two stop.

Loads of places along the Loire. Plenty of Aires (most free) We also stop at St Porcaine sur Sioule. Clermont Ferrand is worth a few days as you have all the volcano region to explore.

You could take a detour to Puy en Valay and the Tarn Gorge

When on the way down the A75 don't go over the Millau bridge, take the Millau exit and stay in Millau for a few days. Lots of campsites along the river and a free Aire. Fabulous views of the bridge especially at night.

Also off A75 is Clermont L'Herault - another place with a lake etc. to relax at

Route also passes all the supermarkets so you can fill up with cheaper fuel


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Venwoods route*



Vennwood said:


> We use the following route as it avoids peages except for a €2.90 short section that gets us through and out of Rouen.
> 
> Calais down to Abbeyville and on A28 to Rouen (free).
> Rouen on A13 (aforementioned peage) onto A154 (free) to N154 down to Evereux, Dreux and on to Chartres. Chartres on the N154 to Orleans
> ...


That is a Superb route Venwood.

Now can you plan one from Calais to Mornas for me please?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Telbell said:


> Then you need this:
> http://www.france-voyage.com/en/
> 
> Click on itineraries at the top....put in start (calais( and finish (agde) and all your interests together with length of trip....job done! :lol:


Thats superb! I had seen the site before but didnt realise you could do that, thanks

To the OP The whole of the Dordogne region is superb, Rocamadour in the LOT, Lot Valley and Tarn Valley. You could start at Bergerac, head east through Rocamadour then south east to the Tarn Valley and then head south down to the coast.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Venwoods route*



teemyob said:


> Vennwood said:
> 
> 
> > We use the following route as it avoids peages except for a €2.90 short section that gets us through and out of Rouen.
> ...


That's easy if you mean Mornas just north of Orange in Provence

Same as earlier then once on the A75 turn off on the N102 all the way to the Rhone valley and onto the N7

The N102 is a lovely run, up through the hills with a gradual climb up to just over 4500 feet, beautiful scenery. loads of places to stop for a night or two. Puy en Valay is worth a stop and one or two aires on the top with loads on the other side. Done this route around 6 times and still finding new places and sights


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

TomTom....... avoid Toll roads!........ Job done!
Everywhere is interesting, so no need to work out a spectacular route.
"Can I go home now?" :lol: Alan


----------

